# Arrows With Slingshots?



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

So I'm new and I've noticed videos of arrows being shot with slingshots? For people that actually have done it, is it actually practical hunting wise? What's the effective shooting range? And what kind of slingshots could be used? Maybe a seal sniper?


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i've shot quite a bit with a slingbow, and let me tell you, YES it makes for an effective close range hunting weapon... i find its easier to shoot if you remove the nock from a carbon arrow and insert a golf tee into the shaft to where the widened part of the tee fits in the pouch of your slingshot..


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

When you say close range, how close? What's the farthest range you can shoot from and it still be effective? Have you seen A+'s EZ arrow? where you would put your golf tee, theres a nice little ball to grip so it seems useful


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

it depends on your bands and type of arrow that you're shooting... a heavier arrow isn't going to go as far obviously, and i wouldn't try to hunt with a slingbow beyond about 15-20 yards... some people might argue that you could go further, but practice for a while and just see what you feel comfortable with...


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Dave Canterbury from the pathfinder school makes his version of the sling bow, and he has a bunch of vids about it on youtube.
Looks pretty effective to me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot arrows with slingshots for fun. But no I would not hunt with that setup simply because I have a bow .. and a bow is more effective.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would not use a sling bow for hunting except if forced to . i have many archery bows for this. I am in the process of putting together a sling bow fishing set up. I can see advantages of getting fast shots off while seated in a kayak sneaking up on carp.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

A slingbow is more powerful and effective than you may think... And it doesn't exactly take stealth to sneak up on carp, I used to wade the creek and gig them as a boy... Never gigged a rabbit, but I bet a slingbow would work lol


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

The convenience of less weight and sticking it in a backpack are good qualities of the slingbow for me


----------

